# Snapping/popping jaw toward face



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello,
I have a 3 year old high drive working class GSD that I've had for about a year now. She has a bahavior that I haven't been able to break her of and I'd like some advise. She snaps or pops her jaw when excited or wants something. For example, if she sees a squirrel outside she will stand at the door and whine/bark with a loud pop or two in there, or as I'm letting her in and she's trotting through the door she will snap toward my arm, also when putting on her leash or bending over to pet her she will hop up an inch or two and pop/snap toward my face. She has never made contact and I would imagine this is no mistake. Anyone else out there deal with this type of behavior? It's almost as if she's irritated. I certainly am!!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Is she getting enough exercise? If not, that could cause frustration.


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I'm not sure but will take the exercise up a notch. It's almost a habit for her especially when she snaps at my arm when I let her in. It's the arm I hold the door open with and she automatically hops up and snaps. I guess I could stand behind the door. Ha ha.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

As Brittany said.... the exercise. 

This could be over-excitement as well. Ask for another behavior when you know she usually does the jump snap. Sit for the leash, coming in etc. She can't jump and sit at the same time lol.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Air snapping?


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe air snaps all the time when she's excited. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

I bought a flirt pole yesterday and she is nuts over it. It's funny, I will try to get her to release the toy and she will sit there and her mouth will tremble because she doesn't want to let it go. As far as giving her another behavior to do is a very good idea and will try that. It will also stop her from just charging into the house. 
Also forgot to mention that when she does the snapping her pupils are dialated.


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, air snapping but she gets pretty close to her target.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My male does the same thing when he is super amped.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

janr said:


> For example, if she sees a squirrel outside she will stand at the door and whine/bark with a loud pop or two in there, or as I'm letting her in and she's trotting through the door she will snap toward my arm, also when putting on her leash or bending over to pet her she will hop up an inch or two and pop/snap toward my face.:crazy:


The biting at you after seeing a squirrel makes me think redirected aggression. She can't go after the squirrel so she takes it out on you. The snapping over the leash thing sounds like over excitement. I think more than just more exercise is needed here, I would go see a trainer.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maybe this will help ????

https://www.patriciamcconnell.com/theotherendoftheleash/muzzle-punches-air-snaps-and-tooth-clacking

I had a GSD that used to do the jaw snapping on occasion...and it always was face to face as McConnell describes. I found it somewhat amusing and would mimic my dog's jaw snapping right back at her.... It seemed to happen when she was a bit excited over certain things or wanted something....like "let me out in the backyard so I can dispatch that rabbit I see through the window." I guess I never really thought twice about it as she never took a different posture with me in any aggressive fashion while doing this...I just figured it was "dogspeak" with little if any consequence.

SuperG


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like excitement to me. If i'm not being fast enough with Titan's toys he will air snap.. even on the speak command he will get amped and start air snapping.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen some dogs that do this, it's not handler aggression just a lower threshold dog. Probably something the dog has always done and will always do unless you think ahead of the dog - try to redirect her or ask for some other behavior before she gets that loaded. Exercise is great but IMO for the dogs I'm thinking of it doesn't really matter, it's just a genetic thing, a lower threshold dog that gets snappy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

SuperG said:


> I had a GSD that used to do the jaw snapping on occasion...and it always was face to face as McConnell describes. I found it somewhat amusing and would mimic my dog's jaw snapping right back at her.... It seemed to happen when she was a bit excited over certain things or wanted something....like "let me out in the backyard so I can dispatch that rabbit I see through the window." I guess I never really thought twice about it as she never took a different posture with me in any aggressive fashion while doing this...I just figured it was "dogspeak" with little if any consequence.
> 
> SuperG


Same here, never much concern, was more worried about her potentially damaging her teeth, lol. Zoey air snaps out of excitement, does the same with the flirt pole as the OP describes, won't out unless she can parade with it a time or two. Never snaps at my face though.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> redirected aggression


Agree, but it would be wrong to call it agression. Imaginary catch of that squirrel. Sometimes dogs bite people during dog fights, sometimes they bite during dog plays, they bite their handler's encouraging hand instead of the sleeve, they bite your hand if you try to cheat them with the ball. They bite whatever is there instead of the object they intended to bite, because biting is in their head and they cannot wait to start playing. That is one thing, do not mix it with snapping at your face.
That fact that she's snapping at your face tells about her attitude towards you. It is normal for dogs who are friends, and used to play rough games - to touch each other neck or face with their teeth. In the doggy language it may mean reestablishing old relationship, greeting, inviting each other to play, or simply drawing attention. So, probably, she speaks to you as she would have to another dog. But, human face and neck has different texure than the doggy's furry face and neck. Try to avoid accidents, but not the way you do it. You hide from her with the lead, she snaps, and that has become a part of the game. 
You have to give her some alternative what to do instead of snapping. Does she like to bark? Ask her to sit, hold the lead behind your back and ask her to bark. She should bark not less than 10 times, reward with a treat, a click and immediate play. Very often introducing something new like a clicker helps to change the behaviour. You know the moments when she's most likely will repeat this behaviour, and, if she does, you know the sequence of your actions, train her new behaviour. That, which pays back (food and desirable click) would remain, and that which doesn't have any outcome would gradually go away. The risk here is one - she might start barking more often and for longer, and not in times when you want her to.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson air snaps too, he will do it at my face if I sit down with him, he gets excited that I am on the floor and will strat licking and snapping at my face. He does this when he wants shiloh s attention, or he sees a bunny.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Never dealt with it myself. Don't think I would care for that behaviour from one of my guys. I know you can't correct that out. I would recommend a trainer or behaviourist.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female air snapped until she was about 7 months old and just stopped. I'm hesitant to say redirection because redirection is more if amped up moment that is not controllable. They kinda go for whatever is near and don't miss.


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks to all for your suggestions. After my post today I went outside to give her some exercise with the flirt pole. I tied her favorite UN-stuffed toy to the whip and proceeded to play with her. The second time I allowed her to grab the toy she ripped it off the pole, chomped it 3 times and down it went. She swollowed it whole while I stood there staring in disbelief. I called two of my vets to try to get her in and neither would take her but proceeded to give me instructions on how to make her vomit. Ugh! Poor girl but up it came. Now to find a new toy and make sure it cannot be detached!

Thanks again for all of your comments.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

janr said:


> Thanks to all for your suggestions. After my post today I went outside to give her some exercise with the flirt pole. I tied her favorite UN-stuffed toy to the whip and proceeded to play with her. The second time I allowed her to grab the toy she ripped it off the pole, chomped it 3 times and down it went. She swollowed it whole while I stood there staring in disbelief. I called two of my vets to try to get her in and neither would take her but proceeded to give me instructions on how to make her vomit. Ugh! Poor girl but up it came. Now to find a new toy and make sure it cannot be detached!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your comments.


Wow, glad you were able to "recover" the toy, we had to induce once before to recover a torn up Chuckit ball, not fun.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

janr said:


> Thanks to all for your suggestions. After my post today I went outside to give her some exercise with the flirt pole. I tied her favorite UN-stuffed toy to the whip and proceeded to play with her. The second time I allowed her to grab the toy she ripped it off the pole, chomped it 3 times and down it went. She swollowed it whole while I stood there staring in disbelief. I called two of my vets to try to get her in and neither would take her but proceeded to give me instructions on how to make her vomit. Ugh! Poor girl but up it came. Now to find a new toy and make sure it cannot be detached!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your comments.


How did they instruct you to make your dog vomit ???

Glad you got it handled without any problems for your girl.


SuperG


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

SuperG said:


> How did they instruct you to make your dog vomit ???
> 
> Glad you got it handled without any problems for your girl.
> 
> ...


Both vets said to use 3% Hydrogen Peroxide - 2 Tablespoons mixed with something edible. I used a raw egg and she had no problem with it. Within 3 minutes she was vomiting. I guess it's the foaming action that makes them sick.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Thank you for the useful information.

SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You can use salt and mustard to make them vomit to. If a dog eats something there is a small window of like 45 minutes to induce vomiting. After that time frame it moves through the digestive system.


----------



## janr (Sep 10, 2013)

llombardo said:


> You can use salt and mustard to make them vomit to. If a dog eats something there is a small window of like 45 minutes to induce vomiting. After that time frame it moves through the digestive system.


You are so right! The vet said to act quickly before the object started into the small intestines.


----------

